# Hello all.



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

I'm a brand new member here. I found this page looking for information about a riding mower. im currently looking for a new mower at around the $2k range. im considering the cub cadet ltx1050 with a 50 inch deck. my questions are this. im pretty hard on equipment, is this a durable machine? im guessing im mowing between between an acre and an acre and a half. i like the idea of the big deck, but im wondering if its too big. my pastures are not level and im wondering if a bigger deck will cause issues because of this. i cant imagine why, but is a hydro or a multi speed better for traction such as mowing up inclines in wet conditions. thanks in advance for any help with my decision


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! First off, the larger the deck, the quicker the job, but also more expensive the price. Uneven (to a point) will not be an issue at all with a larger deck, though if it's too rough a terrain, then you'll be raising the mower deck higher. No biggie. Hydro verses multi speed. Well, if you are doing a lot of forward and reverse manuevering, it's got to be a hydro in my opinion. On the other hand, if you're just going one speed and one direction for long periods of time, especially over uneven ground or up and down hills, then there's no substitute for a gear driven transmission. Even if you have a cruise control with a hydro, the have a tendancy to speed up and slow down depending on the gravity thing of hills.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. Have you looked at Husqvarna?


----------



## Youngre911 (Apr 10, 2013)

wjjones said:


> Welcome to the Forum!.. Have you looked at Husqvarna?


I try to be good to my equipment...got a few roots an rocks that poke up when I'm not looking. Food for thought..if ya think the mower might take a beating. The new blades are half as thick as what I had on my old mower...one rock, one root, the blade will bend an end up digging dirt....the motors are bigger in most cases...I put twice as much gas to mow the same as I did with my old 14hp Briggs....yup now I got a 20hp Kohler on a new Husqvarna machine...I gotta keep going to the gas pump, an the blades...I hit some green pine cones...they bent...pull em off an bent them straight..again....an again.....


----------



## Youngre911 (Apr 10, 2013)

Youngre911 said:


> I try to be good to my equipment...got a few roots an rocks that poke up when I'm not looking. Food for thought..if ya think the mower might take a beating. The new blades are half as thick as what I had on my old mower...one rock, one root, the blade will bend an end up digging dirt....the motors are bigger in most cases...I put twice as much gas to mow now...


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

thanks for your time guys. i did go look at the husqvarna, but not untill after it was mentioned above. most obvious difference just looking at it was the built deck, man that thing is a beast! quite a bit spendier then the cub. so much to think about and consider. sigh


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

We purchased The Husqvarna LGT2354 23 horse Kawasaki with the 54" deck (2010). What a beast... Big differance with the larger deck however, It does consume fuel a lot quicker than our older Sears 14/6 Tecumseh. Our Husky has the hydro drive which is smooth as silk. Great for constant direction changes. The hyrdos will seem to hunt a little bit compared to a manual gear box. We cut approx. 3 acres of grass each week and the Husky has done well. Our land is smooth though. If your budget is 2k, Try to stick with something from Sears. Easy to get parts. Just my opinion... We wish you the best with your ventures!


----------



## TrapAPoodle (May 5, 2013)

that husky sure is nice. im thinking i may try to summons up some patience, save a little more $ and buy the orange tractor. thanks again guys


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

From the info you provided in your initial post, I'd be looking for something better than an entry level machine. They are made with price being the most important factor and not qlty. If your budget is really tight I'd be looking for a used better qlty machine that has been kept in good condition. It is possible to find a 10 yr old premium level machine that will outlast a new entry level machine that are sim in price.

As for deck size if you don't have any tight spots to mow around a 50" deck might not be an issue, that is depending upon the lay of the land and visual qlty of the cut. How the deck is supported does have an effect on the evenness of the cut. If the deck is suspended from the tractor and ground is not very level, bigger decks can leave the grass looking uneven. IMO this is less of a problem if the deck height is controlled by supporting wheels/rollers.

Transmissions have nothing to do with traction. As for HST, all has to do with qlty of the trans. Entry level machine are not going to do as well as upper, premium level machines. With my Cub, there is no slippage regardless of terrain. For long stretches, I set the CC and ground speed never changes.

On better qlty machines the qty and qlty of the various bearing are going to be better than on entry level machines. On my Cub the deck itself has a doz grease fittings. On entry level machines I doubt you have a doz grease fittings on the tractor and deck combined. On the upper level machines components are going to be of better qlty and stronger. From the specs I see the 1050 Cub weighs ~550# for tractor and deck. My 48" deck weighs 265# by itself. Tractor is close to 700# Combined wt is almost 2X of the 1050. Which do you think is going to last longer?

Doesn't take long for the new to wear off and then, qlty become the most important thing in my book.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mickey has very good points. I left a previous post which was based on the fact of wanting a new machine versus older unit. If you are able to do light repair work, It may pay to look for an older machine of better quality which was maintained and garaged. Along with the newer Husqvarna, I have a 1975 Gravely 812 with the 40" deck. The Tractor alone is approx. 900 lbs. Mostly all cast iron with exception of front frame section and hood. With the mower deck installed, It pushes the tractor to approx. 1100-1200 lbs. The machine is a superior all gear drive tractor which has just one belt, the one which runs around the mower deck mandrels. The deck is shaft driven with a gearbox which contains a ring and pinion gear set. Virtually bullet-proof. These older machines do have far better quality componets along with grease fittings everywhere. Even the front wheels have automotive style tapered roller bearings. Grease them once and your good for years of normal use. Not sure about some of the other brands of tractors however, even though the gravely is a gear drive, it has a shuttle handle which allows direction change extremely quick. Here is a photo of my 38 year old Gravely which can still keep up with the new tractors. Rear wheel Traction of these machines is almost unbelievable.


----------

